# Tom Tom 25 M oder 135 M eine gute Wahl (Navi bis ca 150 Euro) ?



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

Mein Bruder bekommt zum Geburtstag ein neues Navi. Da sein altes von Tom Tom ist, möchte er gern wieder so eines.

Für ca 140€ hab ich nun das 25 M mit Karten für CentralEuropa entdeckt inkl. Lifetime-Kartenupdates. Das erscheint mir an sich recht gut - die Versionn mit ganz Europa kostet ca 30€ mehr, aber das braucht er an sich nicht. 

Bei Saturn hab ich heute dann auch noch das 135 M gesehen, das würde 185 Euro kosten und hat Maps für ganz Europa lifetime dabei. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis, also fürs Gerät an sich, unabhängig von den Karten?

vlt hat ja jemand eines von den beiden Navis.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Wir haben nun das TomTom 60 M geholt: größeres Display, was auch irgendwie "brillianter" wirkt als beim 25 und 135, und dazu ganz Europa mit lifetime-Updates dabei. Zudem schien es auch beim Test nen Tick fixer zu sein als die beiden anderen.

Kurze allgemeine Frage zu Navis: kann es sein, dass Baustellen usw. erst bei der Fahrt aktualisiert werden? Die haben doch an sich alle diese Verkehrshinweis-Technik. Wir haben nämlich testweise eine Strecke von Köln nach Essen, wo mein Bruder wohnt, eingegeben, und da ist kurz vor der Ausfahrt, die man normalerweise nehmen müsste, derzeit für einige Wochen eine Sperrung der Autobahn - an sich müsste das Navi daher eine Strecke anzeigen, wo man daher schon ca 40km vor Essen eine andere Autobahn nehmen muss, um statt von Westen vom Osten zu meinem Bruder zu gelangen. Doch keines der getesteten Navis hat dies beachtet ^^


----------

